# Walking Table



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A friend forwarded this file to me, enjoy ;-))

http://s730.photobucket.com/albums/ww302/Dopamax/?action=view&current=CarpentryEngineeringWalkingTable.flv


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Junji (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, this is great and funny! Maybe I can use this idea for the next toy project for my son!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'd love to see someone make it!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Very interesting


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It doesn't look like very many saw these amazing tables.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Amazing Bob, now I have seen everything!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very cool, that has to have some use, somewhere, maybe.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone found more background on this table? In searching around I'm finding this clip on all sorts of different video services, but haven't found anything on the background of the table, or how it works.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

What happens if you are leaning against it while working? Does it walk away from you? (-;


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Les, I don't see why it wouldn't )

Dan, It came from a friend forwarding stuff that was sent to him. I'd like to know too if anyone finds it.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Here are a few other really cool tables. The first one is my favorite


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is a walking table too. I can't see your flash video right now but I'm guessing this is similar if not he exact one.






Also, this is for a similar idea but more artsy and not a table, but you can see the guy in the back pushing the whole thing:


----------

